

Semantic E-Mail Delivery - dhimes
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/22008/?a=f

======
fauigerzigerk
That's technologically interesting and it's the ideal way to send mail to
Santa. You don't know where he is, who he is, and whether he is zero, one or
many individuals. You don't care much if your mail gets to the wrong Santa or
to all Santas for that matter. You don't know his address and he doesn't mind
getting spammed as he needs to buy everything anyway.

------
patio11
Company directories, basic email administration 101 (role@domain rather than
bob@domain for when you expect the role to need an existence outside of
Bob's), search engines, and social networks solve all the use cases for this
technology much better than the technology does. Well, OK, maybe when you want
to spam 50,000 professors who have graduated from Harvard since 1960 you have
to do a little more work. I don't think that is a bad thing.

To: "All Researchers Doing Semantic Analysis"

From: "Rest of World"

Subject: "Solve a problem. [You're not using semantic analysis] is not a
problem."

Body: Disregard message if you weren't applying your work to email. That was
not one of the options the system supported. Sorry for the spam!

------
Jakob
"system allows users to direct a message to people who fulfill certain
criteria without necessarily knowing recipients' e-mail addresses, or even
their names."

No, thanks. Too many emails for the receiver, too uncertain for the sender. If
I want to send an email to the "CEO of Pixar", I just put this string into my
address book.

The most interesting thing for me is how they get that data exactly.
Disappointingly, that’s not in the article.

